# WTB: KG 486 Special Edition



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Anybody have a line on a 486?

I'm looking for one of the special edition frames they had in '06 and (I think) '05. 

Just looking for a cool new frame to complement my 585.

If you have a size 55, it's in good shape and you've been thinking of unloading it, I'm your man.

Thanks!


----------

